# silver scope needs cammo



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

I got a smoking deal from a buddy on a vx3 3.5-10x50 so i couldnt pass on it, problem is its silver and shines like a airport call light. I want to just spray it with good old rattle can, but my friend thinks ive lost my mind. Ive heard you can have dipped AT YOUR OWN RISK so not sure about that. Any ideas? Thx for any help!!


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Camo tape. Don't chance getting paint or the dip where you don't want it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with frozenbutt (That just sounds wrong) Camo tape is removeable.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'm with frozenbutt (That just sounds wrong) Camo tape is removeable.


Hey now.


----------



## jd_86 (Nov 8, 2011)

i just wrapped the whole front of my rifle with the snow camo tape and the good part is that your can reuse the tape. So if you need to take it off to fix something you can and then put it back of after.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

cory76044 said:


> I got a smoking deal from a buddy on a vx3 3.5-10x50 so i couldnt pass on it, problem is its silver and shines like a airport call light. I want to just spray it with good old rattle can, but my friend thinks ive lost my mind. Ive heard you can have dipped AT YOUR OWN RISK so not sure about that. Any ideas? Thx for any help!!


There is a product called Camo Form. It's kind of like an ace bandage it only sticks to it self not to the gun. I've used it on some of mine and it works great and its reusable also.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Definitely Camo Tape. I camo my rifles with it. Will not leave a residue on the scope or gun and it is reusable.


----------



## WarYote (Feb 1, 2012)

The camo tape doesnt leave any residue on the stocks or barrel? Does it gather water when your in wet conditions?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I haven't noticed it, but then again I live in the desert, and my gun that is wrapped is stainless. (stain-less not stain-free)


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Im with the other guys camo tape works well i had some for s shotgun i used inspring turkey and had some shiny wood stock and i was sitting in an old hay pile in the middle of a feild so i put the tape on and they came in within 10 yards of me, it works great and i recomend this if you have any shiny part on your gun to just wrap some if this around it and your good to go!


----------

